# weh tun



## knowable

Buenas noches,

En castellano decimos :" Me he hecho daño ". Sería correcto en alemán " Ich habe mich wehgetan" ?
Al igual podemos decir: " Me he hecho daño en la mano" . Sería correcto en alemán   " Ich habe meine Hand wehgetan" o quizás " Ich habe meiner Hand wehgetan" ? ( en acusativo o dativo?)  
O incluso me pregunto si sería posible " Ich habe mir meine Hand wehgetan"
---
Si es otra persona que te hace daño, sería posible decir : " Du hast mir wehgetan".  Supongo que no sería posible " Du hast mich wehgetan."
---
El significado de este verbo ,en estos ejemplos, sería equivalente a verletzen? Podríamos intercambiarlo por verletzen en todos los casos?

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

" Me he hecho daño " en alemán " Ich habe mir wehgetan" o Ich habe mich verletzt.
" Me he hecho daño en la mano"  en alemán   " Ich habe mir an der Hand wehgetan" o Ich habe mich an der Hand verletzt.
Si es otra persona que te hace daño, es posible decir : " Du hast mir wehgetan" o Du hast mich verletzt.


Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Captain Lars

_Ich habe mir die Hand wehgetan_ o _ich habe mir meine Hand wehgetan_ es correcto también.


----------



## knowable

Vielen dank für ihre Hilfe.


----------



## nievedemango

Captain Lars said:


> _Ich habe mir die Hand wehgetan_ o _ich habe mir meine Hand wehgetan_ es correcto también.



Captain Lars, 
tut mir leid, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das ist nicht richtig ist!
Vielleicht wolltest du sagen: Ich habe mir an der Hand wehgetan.

Alemanita hat sehr gut korrigiert!


----------



## Captain Lars

Das muss dir nicht leid tun.

Nein nein, ich bin schon der Meinung, dass man das sagen kann. "Sich etwas wehtun" ist ein recht häufiger Ausdruck.

Aber für das muttersprachliche Ohr sind eben auch oft Dinge richtig, die in der Standardsprache nicht als richtig akzeptiert sind. Etwas ist immer dann richtig, wenn hinreichend Sprecher dies als richtig akzeptieren.


----------



## Alemanita

Captain Lars said:


> _..._ _ich habe mir *meine* Hand wehgetan_ es correcto también.



Hallo Captain Lars,

hier bin ich anderer Meinung. Vielleicht ist es ja den schlampigen Übersetzungen aus dem Englischen geschuldet, dass man mittlerweile solche Äußerungen als 'richtiges Deutsch' hinnimmt, aber ich empfinde es als immer noch falsch.

Welche andere Hand als meine eigene kann *ich mir* denn wehtun?

Gruß,
Alemanita


----------



## Captain Lars

Ja aber hier geht es doch nicht um Logik, oder?

Also für dich liegt es an dem "meine", dass du es als falsch empfindest? Oder meinst du generell aufgrund der, ich nenn es mal, transitiven Konstruktion?


----------



## Alemanita

Für mein Sprachempfinden _kann_ man sagen: 'Ich habe mir die Hand wehgetan' - obwohl es ein bißchen schräg klingt - in Anlehnung an: 'Ich habe mir die Hand verletzt'.

Was ich als nicht Deutsch empfinde ist das 'meine', in solchen Sätzen wie: _Ich habe mir mein Bein gebrochen, Ich habe mir mein Knie gestoßen, Ich habe mir meine Hand verletzt,_ von denen ich annehme, dass sie sich durch ungenaue Übersetzungen aus dem Englischen in die Sprache eingeschlichen haben (I broke my leg, I hurt my hand). 

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## nievedemango

Nur noch als Schlussbemerkung: 

Bei _"Ich habe *mir die* Hand wehgetan_", bekomme ich so schreckliche Bauchschmerzen! 

*Wehtun* kann nur die Hand selber, deshalb ist sie Nominativ, und man kann sie nicht einfach mal so in den Akkusativ setzen.

Es gibt immer wieder regionale Unterschiede im Sprachgebrauch und diese werden dort auch als richtig akzeptiert, aber dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass dieser Satz falsches Deutsch ist.

Auch in meiner Gegend, im Süden, werden Ausdrücke und grammatische Strukturen gebraucht, von denen ich genau weiß, dass sie eigentlich falsch sind.

Unsere spanischen Forumsteilnehmer sind sicherlich daran interessiert, hier korrektes Hochdeutsch zu lernen.


----------

